# Medion Erazer x7819 - SSD einbauen



## MeGusta (19. Mai 2013)

Hallo 

Ich habe mir vor 6 Wochen das Medion Erazer x7819 (MD 98316) Notebook gekauft und bin damit auch sehr zufrieden.
Aber da dieses Notebook einen zweiten integrierten Festplattenschacht besitzt würde ich diesen natürlich gerne mit einer SSD besetzen um die größt möglichste Power aus dem Ding heraus zu holen.
Aber da ich mich mit SSD's und was man dabei beachten muss nicht genug auskenne würde ich gerne von euch wissen welche SSD dafür in Frage kommt und ob das einfach so möglich ist Win8 dann auf die SSD zu hauen.
Ich hatte mich eigentlich auf eine 128GB SSD eingerichtet, da ich denke das die vollkommen ausreichend für Win8 und ein paar Spiele und Programme ist.
Wenn ihr konstruktive Vorschläge und Kaufempfehlungen habt würde ich mich sehr freuen.


----------



## fadade (19. Mai 2013)

Kann dir diese SSD empfehlen: Plextor M5 Pro 128GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (PX-128M5P) -> 5 Jahre Garantie sind eine nette "Sicherheit", Leistung etc. ebenfalls top.

Ansonsten gibts nicht viel zu sagen, SSD rein, Klappe zu, Windows aufspielen, feddich.
Ggf. musst du bei der Installation die andere HDD kurzzeitig ausbauen/deaktivieren, sodass du auch wirklich sicher die SSD mit dem OS bespielst, ansonsten kannst du das natürlich auch im Installationsmenü machen.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (19. Mai 2013)

Du könntest dir dies alles durchlesen: SSD Artikel, aber meiner Meinung eher Zeitverschwendung, auf das einzige was du bei einer SSD achten musst, ist dass das Defragmentieren im BS ausgeschaltet ist.
PCGH SSD Artikel : Bestenliste SSDs: Die aktuelle Testübersicht u.a. mit Samsung, OCZ, Plextor und Intel (Mai 2013)
Ich würde eine Samsung SSD empfehlen : Produktvergleich Samsung SSD 840 Series 120GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (MZ-7TD120BW), Samsung SSD 840 Pro Series 128GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (MZ-7PD128BW), Samsung SSD 830 Series 128GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (MZ-7PC128B), Samsung SSD 840 Series Kit 120GB, 2.5", SATA 
840 Test : Samsung SSD 840 Basic: Test der 250-GB-SSD - So gut wie die Pro?


----------

